
Google's New 'Account Activity' Is a Sham - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27681/?p1=blogs
======
johngunderman
While I agree that the page by itself is not very useful, it still does give
access to two huge sources of data that Google has on you: your Web History,
and your Google Dashboard. Obviously it would be more useful if they were
integrated into the page, but imho providing a link is sufficient for the
moment, as this is the first iteration of the page. I'm sure we will see
improvements made over the coming months.

